# Kerri - Hair Flip



## STM (May 15, 2011)

I love shooting photos like this but the timing is very critical. In this case I finally got it right on the 10th try, which was good because Kerri was getting very dizzy! 

Nikon D700, 180mm f/2.8 AIS ED Nikkor, 1/500 sec @ f/4


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2011)

Nailed the action! :thumbup:  (But WHY didn't you use a CPOL?????)


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nailed the action! :thumbup: (But WHY didn't you use a CPOL?????)


 
You lost me, a CPOL?


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2011)

C     ircular Pol arizer

Nice shutter speed selection! Gives a nice range of motion-stopping and rendering effects,depending on how fast things are moving.


----------



## STM (May 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> C ircular Pol arizer
> 
> Nice shutter speed selection! Gives a nice range of motion-stopping and rendering effects,depending on how fast things are moving.



I didn't use a polarizer because my 180mm has a 72mm filter thread and the only polarizer I have is only a 52mm.


----------



## molested_cow (May 15, 2011)

WOAH!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Anthony (May 18, 2011)

Very nice shot!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2011)

Nice shot.  I think you need to play with the color a bit.  Boost the blue and aqua color


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 18, 2011)

definitely needs a boost in saturation


----------



## OrionsByte (May 18, 2011)

STM said:


> I love shooting photos like this but the timing is very critical. In this case I finally got it right on the 10th try, which was good because Kerri was getting very dizzy!


 
Any particular reason you didn't just let it rip on continuous shooting mode?  You probably could have made 2 or 3 attempts instead of 10 and got many more good shots to choose from.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 18, 2011)

Pretty sure he did that but even with the burst mode sometime it still doesnt look good (funny face, funny eyes, hair at wrong location, etc.).



OrionsByte said:


> STM said:
> 
> 
> > I love shooting photos like this but the timing is very critical. In this case I finally got it right on the 10th try, which was good because Kerri was getting very dizzy!
> ...


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, lately I was out from the forum because busy with my a new release of my website, now is fine, I guess I'm back.

Nice shot, and I agree on saturation, maybe not too much but need more saturation.

Keep going!


----------



## gummibear (May 21, 2011)

awesome! I like it!


----------



## STM (May 21, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> STM said:
> 
> 
> > I love shooting photos like this but the timing is very critical. In this case I finally got it right on the 10th try, which was good because Kerri was getting very dizzy!
> ...


 
Call me old school, I see it as a badge of honor, but I do not turn over _any part of the photographic process_ to a machine. I used to, and still do, go months with dead batteries in my F2's because I do not trust camera meters. I use either my Sekonic L-358 or my ancient, though eminently capabpe Pentax Spotmeter V meters. And I have done a good bit of testing work to calibrate the D700's "ISO" setting to my meters. I prefer to do things my way and let the camera just record what I want. Just one more reason why I own nothing by AIS manual focus prime focal length Nikkors and do 95% of my metering with done with hand held meters. I basically use my D700 as a digital Nikon F2.

But that's just me, your mileage may vary!


----------



## STM (May 21, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> definitely needs a boost in saturation


 
On my calibrated monitor at least that version looks oversaturated, even a bit "posterish" to me but to each his own!


----------



## digitalescape (May 25, 2011)

Nice shot, well captured.


----------

